# Before you Boycott Israel



## Lowjack (Oct 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saeky9I5T9c&feature=player_embedded


----------



## apoint (Oct 14, 2010)

Too true, The Jews have been blessed by God and the Jews have blessed the world. More technology has come from the Jews than probably the rest of the world put together.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 15, 2010)

apoint said:


> Too true, The Jews have been blessed by God and the Jews have blessed the world. More technology has come from the Jews than probably the rest of the world put together.



Including the A Bomb That stopped the Japanese.
Some of The Scientist that built the Bomb;
Enrico Fermi , Italian,(Gentile, but with a Jewish wife)
Emilio Segre ,Italian, (Jewish)
Leó Szilárd, Hungarian (Jewish)
Fritz Strassman, German(Jewish) 
Otto Hahn, German
Werner Heisenberg, German
Otto Frisch, German (Jewish)
Eugene (Paul) Wigner, Hungarian (Jewish)
Rudolph Peierls, German (Jewish)


----------



## earl (Oct 15, 2010)

Dead is dead.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 15, 2010)

earl said:


> Dead is dead.



Dead In The spirit is even worse.

*"Fear not those that can kill your body but those who can kill your soul*" Christ.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Oct 16, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Including the A Bomb That stopped the Japanese.
> Some of The Scientist that built the Bomb;
> Enrico Fermi , Italian,(Gentile, but with a Jewish wife)
> Emilio Segre ,Italian, (Jewish)
> ...



 And let's not forget the Jews who came up w/ the brilliant idea of Communism...... Karl Marx


 Then we can move on to the Jews, a lot of whom were Americans, that gave the secret of atomic bomb to the Communist.

 Julius and Ethel Rosenberg....spies for Russia
 Harry Gold......spy for Russia
 David Greenglass....spy for Russia
 Morton Sobol.....spy for Russia

 Then we got Meyer Lansky [Jew from Russia] along w/ Lucky Luciano..... Fathers of Organized crime in America. 

 Then we got Bernard Madoff, what did he do? Oh that's right steal billions.

 Then there's Son of Sam.............................

 See Jews are people just like us, nothing special.


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2010)

Bott, you say the Jews are nothing special? Even the Jews you mentioned were highly intelligent, very accomplished to a degree that you or I will never ever attain. Some are good and some have gone astray to their own down fall.                                                                                          What are your accomplishments to rise above these people you degrade?
 Even Son of sam preaches the bible now.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 16, 2010)

apoint said:


> Bott, you say the Jews are nothing special? Even the Jews you mentioned were highly intelligent, very accomplished to a degree that you or I will never ever attain. Some are good and some have gone astray to their own down fall.                                                                                          What are your accomplishments to rise above these people you degrade?
> Even Son of sam preaches the bible now.



Son Of Sam Was Not Jewish, he was adopted by a Couple who were secular Jews, LOL
Lucky Luciano Was catholic.
And those who were Jews couldn't help be influenced by the life of the American Anglos whose god is money, should I continue ?
LOL


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2010)

I believe ya LJ. It's bottle hunter thats strayed down this dead end road of mud slinging. Sounds like alot of misguided hatred, kinda goes with being a athiest. Im all for the Jewish people. I thought Luciano was Italian Catholic?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 16, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> And those who were Jews couldn't help be influenced by the life of the American Anglos whose god is money, should I continue ?



Yes.


----------



## Bottle Hunter (Oct 16, 2010)

No, no, no it's not  that I have strayed off the road, I'm just not distracted from my mission of truth.

 What have I done better than those afore mentioned...........never was a tratior to my nation for a dollar. So does this mean Jews love money more than their country or is their only allegiance to Israel?

 "To a degree we'll never attain." You don't even know me and you say that. I bet the passage about judging others does not apply to you huh?

 Where did I say Luciano was Jewish?

 Well I'd like to carry on w/ this, but I gotta go put some LSD on some chewing gum.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 16, 2010)

apoint said:


> I believe ya LJ. It's bottle hunter thats strayed down this dead end road of mud slinging. Sounds like alot of misguided hatred, kinda goes with being a athiest. Im all for the Jewish people. I thought Luciano was Italian Catholic?



Of Course some will shoot down the good that Jews do as well as the good that Christians do, it doesn't matter how much good is accomplished , the bad will be what is remembered.
But not God he will remember every idle word and he will Judge them.
A Christian can feed 1 million people but when a Christian commits a sin that will be what people like these bottle hunter and others like him will remember, yet they do the same or worse.

Yes Lucky Was Catholic as most Italian Mafia are;
http://www.adherents.com/people/100_Italian.html


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2010)

Bottle Hunter said:


> No, no, no it's not  that I have strayed off the road, I'm just not distracted from my mission of truth.
> 
> What have I done better than those afore mentioned...........never was a tratior to my nation for a dollar. So does this mean Jews love money more than their country or is their only allegiance to Israel?
> 
> ...




You were never a traitor to your nation, now thats a real accomplishment you should be so proud.
 Sounds like your "mission of truth" is to Hate, degrade and throw mud which makes you" judging others" as you say.
     LSD, I new something was funny  about you.


----------



## apoint (Oct 16, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Yes.



Is that a picture of you hammy? What a mouth.


----------



## earl (Oct 16, 2010)

apoint said:


> Bott, you say the Jews are nothing special? Even the Jews you mentioned were highly intelligent, very accomplished to a degree that you or I will never ever attain. Some are good and some have gone astray to their own down fall.                                                                                          What are your accomplishments to rise above these people you degrade?
> Even Son of sam preaches the bible now.





That is insane .Defending criminal Jews and making much ado of their intelligence. I hope I never attain their notoriety or inhumanity. Sounds like you also have a defense or atta boy for the Jewish rabbi pedophiles. Is there any thing a Jew can do that you won't defend  ??????!?!?!?!?!?  

Bottle hunter keep it up. Some people have no sense of honor or patriotism. They will defend ANYTHING that a JEw does.  Unbelievable.


----------



## earl (Oct 17, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Son Of Sam Was Not Jewish, he was adopted by a Couple who were secular Jews, LOL
> Lucky Luciano Was catholic.
> And those who were Jews couldn't help be influenced by the life of the American Anglos whose god is money, should I continue ?
> LOL





Once again you attack the country that has been so good to you . If it's such a terrible influence ,please feel free to leave . Wouldn't want you influenced by those terrible Americans .


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 17, 2010)

apoint said:


> Is that a picture of you hammy?



No Einstein, I'm not Jewish, female, nor have I ever been involved in a scandal that led to impeachment.  At any rate, she's one of the aforementioned chosen people.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 17, 2010)

earl said:


> Once again you attack the country that has been so good to you . If it's such a terrible influence ,please feel free to leave . Wouldn't want you influenced by those terrible Americans .



The Country Is us, only we can be good to the Country when you pay honestly your taxes , when you serve in the armed forces , Civil Defense and do charity for your fellow Americans then the country is good to you.
"ask not what the country can do for you ,but what you can do for your country"
Why don't you leave , Cuba is still a good place for atheists and loud mouths.


----------



## apoint (Oct 17, 2010)

earl said:


> That is insane .Defending criminal Jews and making much ado of their intelligence. I hope I never attain their notoriety or inhumanity. Sounds like you also have a defense or atta boy for the Jewish rabbi pedophiles. Is there any thing a Jew can do that you won't defend  ??????!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Bottle hunter keep it up. Some people have no sense of honor or patriotism. They will defend ANYTHING that a JEw does.  Unbelievable.



 Saying someone is intelligent and accomplished is not defending their actions, Its a fact, that you  could never understand.  One thing you do understand is how to call names and degrade people on this Forum, where this type of stuff is not suppose to happen.


----------



## earl (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow ,where to start ? First of all there was no name calling on my part. Apoint and Lowjack have the market cornered on that in this thread . From insulting a couple of members intelligence  to calling others atheists. And then calling out the moderators on open forum rather than sending a PM to them. All clear violations of the rules. Be care ful what you ask for.

You both clearly defended the criminals that BH brought up . LJ also slammed the USA again. 

Julius and Ethel Rosenberg....spies for Russia
Harry Gold......spy for Russia
David Greenglass....spy for Russia
Morton Sobol.....spy for Russia

Clearly criminals who were caught and prosecuted . That took a lot of intelligence.

Karl Marx. No defense can clear him. Communism is on your ''most intelligent '' list ???? Npt working to well in the Soviet  is it ?

Maddoff. Intelligent enough to get caught and sent to prison . Intelligent enough to ruin hundreds of people.

Monica Lewinsky . Intelligent enough to open her mouth on more than one occasion

And LJ throws out Cuba as a place for atheists to go ??? . Meyer Lansky was extremely instrumental in bringing about the downfall of this island nation . 


All of these folks are people you two look up to and admire ?!?!?!
That certainly speaks volumes about your character.

I have little respect for any one who continually downgrades the USA and holds criminals , communists ,traitors , and women of questionable morals up as people to be admired and emulated.


----------

